# White Gloves Service



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A couple of initial pics.









Note the filler pipe on a wander lead. Hand fill is new for me & no way am I going to use something as simple as a jug.

I am finding the steaming the most remarkable thing on the Oracle. I tried the manual steam & although its no Spiro its very acceptable.

Maintains temperature rock solid. The 93C is maintained for three double shots, that's six drinks. Plenty for our needs.

Really liking the ease of cleaning. I think the 'Black' is well worth the extra cost. Very noticable is the shortage of cup storage space on top. Working on that one. Am thinking mounting two stackable shelves.

Note I keep the wand tip in water when not in use. I learnt to do this with the Vesuvius.

More to follow after Mr White Gloves visit and I am conpletely happy with the coffee.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

A gorgeous looking machine. Very nice for a modern design.

Why keep the wand tip in water ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Make sure the water is distilled / boiled. Machine cools and water gets sucked up the wand


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

All the water to the Machine goes through a softening & filtering process. The water feed spout is fed from this supply. I use water from the Hot Water spout on the Oracle.

Its kept in water for a couple of hours after using to help keep clear of milk solids.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Looks quite serious. My only criticism of the dual boiler is the look. Glad to hear you're getting on well with it.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Spy said:


> A gorgeous looking machine.





risky said:


> My only criticism of the dual boiler is the look.


Each to his own I guess


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

risky said:


> Looks quite serious. My only criticism of the dual boiler is the look.


I love the look fo the the retro style machines some people have on here like the Expobar etc but for a modern design, I think the DB looks pretty good


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ronsil ron, if you purge the steam wand after using it, why is there a need to leave it in water as well?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> @ronsil ron, if you purge the steam wand after using it, why is there a need to leave it in water as well?


Sorry but do not think the 5 times auto blow through is enough to really clean this very involved wand & tip.

Like the Spiro on the Vesuvius these are no ordinary wands & tips. I find it best to keep them in water for a couple of hours after use. It's no real problem to help keep the tip holes & wand openings clear of milk crud.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have just moved this thread over from the Coffee Lounge to the Sage Machine area.

Well the Sage Guy duly arrived on Tuesday at the appointed time. He turns out to be 'Josh', a memeber here.

As I said earlier I hadn't touched the grinder side of the Machine up to now. I pretty well got it as I wanted using the EK & extracting for 33 seconds including 8 secs pre-infusion.

Josh went through his well oiled routine & we started to use the built-in grinder. To get what we thought a good result we took the grind down to 15 & set Button 1 for 35 seconds giving 36 grams out. I liked the results & found the resulting espresso very acceptable. We were using & doing the tests with some Rave Italian Job. A bean which I am very familiar with.

Josh showed me everything I needed to know about the grinder auto operation.

An excellent hour & a half & should not be missed by anyone venturing into the Sage world.

Since Tuesday I have refined the operation & tailored it to suit my requirements.

So I am now able to give an opinion on the Machine.

I love the simplicity the ease of interior cleaning, the LED notifications that appear when due, the really intriguing steam production, the maintenance of temperature within its working scope of six espressos back to back. Look forward to eventual descaling which appears to be very easy.

The cup warming area is very small. With my usage the tank capacity does not go very far but the spray on the wander lead I had fitted makes it simple to keep refilled.

Its defo going to work for me.

The results to the question on the quality of the cup.

Well as expected the coffee is not as good as from the Vesuvius. Pretty obvious that I think.

Using the EK I can get a very good result which I am content with. Not so good using the built-in grinder but nevertheless still a very drinkable cup. I am expecting to frequently have to change the burrs to keep the standard.

Already members of my Family are making their own coffee & are finding it very easy.

Thus I made a good change to suit my current requirements.

BTW Josh did show me a way to change the dose without too much faffing around.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You're asking for trouble by leaving the steam wand in water...the vacuum created in the boiler as it cools down may suck back "dirty" water & contaminate the boiler.

I've earned several hundreds of £ cleaning out milk-contaminated boilers on commercial machines - it takes ages.....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

In case I didn't make it clear I only keep the steam tip in pure water after the Machine has been off for at least an hour.

I too have had terrible experiences mostly with scrambled egg & soup getting into main boilers from uncleaned wands.

In our company manual using the steam wand for anything else other than milk was taboo.

Currently experimenting using 1 shot pots of beans through the built in grinder. I drop the beans in just before starting the Machine sequence. Weighing in at 23 grams. A bit wasteful for a single shot but keeps the beans fresher. After grinding the shot I am running the grinder again to empty out any remaining beans/grinds.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would just clean the wand after steaming thoroughly and not risk it . If the steam tip holes get blocked youre not purging the wand before and after steaming


----------

